# Machine Modification.



## Klegenheimer (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a Myford Super Seven Lathe with a vertical slide and would like to add a digital read out to all three axis.  Does anybody out there have experience with this?
Rob.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 26, 2020)

This is a link to the bandsaw conversion I did about 10 years ago. I added a jackshft.  It works great for steel, I don't use it for wood.




__





						Bandsaw Conversion
					

I don't know of anyone who enjoys much time on the end of a hacksaw. You can buy a self feeding pivoting horizontal bandsaw for about $500, but they leave a lot to be desired in terms of having a decent cutting table to work on. On the other hand, woodcutting bandsaws go for less than $200 in...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com


----------



## Klegenheimer (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello Brian,

I was very interested to read about the band saw conversion which I would like to tackle one day but my immediate concern is to get a DRO attached to my Myford Suprer Seven.  I am new to this forum and have I got my wires crossed??


----------



## deverett (Apr 27, 2020)

Maybe not the cheapest, and a UK supplier, but you can get some ideas from





						DRO Kits for Myford Lathes | DRO Kit | Lathe
					

Our full range of DRO Kits for Myford Lathes including: DRO-010-L72-MM, DRO-250-L72-MM, DRO-015-L72-MM, DRO-NE-03-010, DRO-BR-525, DRO-012-L72-MM




					www.machine-dro.co.uk
				




Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 27, 2020)

I may have been confused (it has happened before). this thread has a big section about adding DRO's to my lathe.---Brian




__





						Cx701 lathe report
					

Yesterday I brought home my new CX701 lathe from BusyBee Tools in Barrie. This is their new offering with 1.5 HP variable speed D.C. 90 volt motor, which runs off 110volt house current. It runs on a 15 amp breaker with no trouble that I can determine.  It is sold as a 12" x 28" machine with a...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com


----------

